# Aptitude test, Reading comprehension



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be taking the aptitude test next tuesday and have looked at the sample question in the pamphlet. I am pretty confident about my math abilities. I looked at the reading comprehension sample and it looks similar to other tests I have taken. When I have taken these tests they have been on paper and I was always able to look back and reference the writing. I have always aced these kinds of tests.

I haven't taken a test like this in awhile and was wondering if you can still go back and reread sections or if you are locked out and expected to remember everything you read.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm fairly certain you can reference the text when answering the questions. Of course it's been more than ten years since I took the test.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, should be able to look back as I recall.


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, you can go back and re-read the reference material. It's in the test booklet, and there's no restriction on the reading comprehension test aside from time constraints.


----------



## Ryan kercenneck (Dec 26, 2010)

Make sure that you really study math. I just took my test last March, and I studied for about 2 months to refresh myself it really did pay off I got in 3 months later make sure you are good at factoring and exponents. But if you study you'll do fine. The interveiw is the true hurdle. Good luck


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ryan kercenneck said:


> Make sure that you really study math. I just took my test last March, and I studied for about 2 months to refresh myself it really did pay off I got in 3 months later make sure you are good at factoring and exponents. But if you study you'll do fine. The interveiw is the true hurdle. Good luck


 Feeling good about the math, I just finished the tech math course and got a 90 on the final exam, I can't imagine the math will be any harder than that.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Jeeez*

Just took my exam, did fine on the reading, but holy crap they don't give you much time to do the math. I skipped through and did all the easy problems first, then did the more involved problems, but still had to guess on six of them cause I didn't have enough time. Hope I guessed right, the problems I did finish should be right.


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

You probably did fine. I don't know what your test administrator told you about scoring, and it might vary by local, but the score is cumulative between the two tests. So if you did well on the reading comprehension, and practically bombed the math, you still have a chance.

You'll probably get your pass/fail letter in a few weeks, then an interview letter shortly after if they're actually taking anyone in.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wandering Idiot said:


> You probably did fine. I don't know what your test administrator told you about scoring, and it might vary by local, but the score is cumulative between the two tests. So if you did well on the reading comprehension, and practically bombed the math, you still have a chance.
> 
> You'll probably get your pass/fail letter in a few weeks, then an interview letter shortly after if they're actually taking anyone in.


 Hopefully that's how they do it local 46, I know I got at leat 2/3 of the math right and the couldn't have missed more than 2 questions on the reading section.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

chris856 said:


> I can't imagine the math will be any harder than that.


Can you manually graph slope-point intercepts? 

Tech math is bozo math, just saying, trig has become second nature.

You only need upto community college math 99, but they can pull some wierd sh1t out of their ass on that test. And there's no calculators allowed at all.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Can you manually graph slope-point intercepts?
> 
> Tech math is bozo math, just saying, trig has become second nature.
> 
> You only need upto community college math 99, but they can pull some wierd sh1t out of their ass on that test. And there's no calculators allowed at all.


I appreciate the warning but it's a little too late now. If I failed then I will be ready in six months to do it all over again.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

SCPD has an aptitude test, it requires placing square and round objects in the appropriate openings.


----------



## ulisses951 (Mar 16, 2011)

HI im new to this forum i really want to pass this test can you what kind of question do they ask on the math what should i be studying the most thanks


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

ulisses951 said:


> HI im new to this forum i really want to pass this test can you what kind of question do they ask on the math what should i be studying the most thanks


I assume you are talking about the JATC, below are sample questions. As long as you don't have a problem with these type of problems, and read everything carefully you will do fine. I recommend if you are having trouble on a question during the test, skip over it and go back if you have time. I recently took it and passed with no problem.
http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

Just took mine today, and the same thing happened to me. The math was a bit harder than I expected, but I was working through it just fine. Then all the sudden the buzzer goes off "pencils down!" and I was sitting directly in front of the instructor so I had to do it. 

I did not finish the last 8 questions and the worst part is when I looked forward at them I KNEW I could solve them easily. 

I considered flipping back to the math and doing them after I breezed through the reading comp, but as I said I sat right in front of the instructor. Plus sometimes those tests are video taped. I just did not want to get caught cheating and risk literal banishment. 

I should have done them first...oh well

I aced the reading comp. If you graduated sixth grade you can do that part. A lot of guys were complaining about how much time we got for the math. It was roughly one minute per question 36 questions. 

I need to write everything out in math. I filled two pieces of scrap paper in the alotted time, and it doomed me. If you can manage to do the problems in your head as fast as you can do it, because it really is a quick time period. 

Good luck to any future test takers. It really is not that bad at least the one I took wasn't. Bring a watch and keep track of the time so you can start guessing cause we got no two-minute warning or anything. Just a buzzer and then boom.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

Also...no calculators


----------

